# Minnesota reports



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Lets hear some reports. Didn't get the chance to get out on the opener, but hope to do a mid week am hunt.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Went to ND much better!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Doubt it! 8) 6 birds just under 2 hrs.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Shu, my son and I 12 birds 12 walleyes on the weekend. I would consider that much better than MN!


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Got my two bird limit on Saturday. We saw quite a few birds. I think the pheasant hunting is going to be hot throughout SD, ND, and MN this year.

I may head out for some more action tomorrow, but the weather looks a bit grim... for pheasants anyway.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad to hear ND is so good this year... less people to shoot the pheasants in MN.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It is not just the pheasants why we go to ND.

It is the people, it is rural America, it is the plains, it is access, ....

Where else in America does everyone give you a wave when driving down a road?

Where else in America can you as a complete stranger still get permission to hunt on a consistent basis, have only been turned down once out of 6 times this year in ND?

I can go on and on, but ND means a lot more to me then a limit of birds. I am glad the pheasant hunting is better in MN this year, but without land to hunt it is tough. I hope this keeps more people in MN.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

deacon said:


> Shu, my son and I 12 birds 12 walleyes on the weekend. I would consider that much better than MN!


haha, ya got me there. :wink: didn't go fishing this weekend - Congrats

Dave


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hunting was good for Minnesota (not as good as ND). Our group of 4 limited out by noon on Saturday. On Sunday it was just two of us and we scratched another limit. This was from public lands. There are a lot of birds around (for MN) and it will only get better once all the standing corn is out of the fields. My dog got a nasty barbed wire cut on her back leg and I didn't trust myself to use the staple gun I bought just for this kind of occasion. I left it be but made an appointment for the vet today. I know they don't like to stitch a cut that isn't fresh but we will see what happens as I want to head out Thursday and Friday of this week.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

> It is not just the pheasants why we go to ND.
> 
> It is the people, it is rural America, it is the plains, it is access, ....
> 
> ...


Perfect, you're happy w/ ND and I'm happy w/ MN.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Two of us shot 5 for the weekend. Probably would have shot more, but we were too busy chasing some ducks down.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Shu said:


> Doubt it! 8) 6 birds just under 2 hrs.


Shu, good work!

Went out this morning in the drizzle and took my 5 month old shorthair. Worked him on some birds that I saw fly into a WPA. He bumped a few hens then a few minutes later pointed his first rooster. Shot the bird, and he retrieved it about 3/4 the way back. Pretty proud of him. It's a start, and hopefully more good times ahead.

I'm tellin ya guys, Minnesota is going to be fantastic this year. I saw at least a dozen or so driving to my spot. This time of year with all the corn in the field you don't see them out as much unless the population is very healthy. When that corn comes down it's going to be heaven.

Good luck everyone. keep the reports coming.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Good to hear you had a nice hunt. New dogs are always fun.

No doubt - there is good hunting again this year. Yeah, you may have to walk a little bit more in MN but in my book that's a plus.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Can hardly wait for the corn to be gone it will be awesome.

Great combination no corn and less hunters! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Got that right! :beer:


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

Made it out for a short walk tonight after work. Total time out of the truck 50 minutes. Would have been less but my barrel must have been bent on the first three birds I saw. Finally settled down and one flew into my shot pattern. Went to a WMA that was close by after I educated those birds on some private property. Highlight of the season so far was watching my PL lock up tight on a big mature rooster hiding in a small tuft of grass next to a fence post. Had been walking down wind along the fenceline to get to the area I wanted to walk into the wind. Duey did an abrupt about face and locked up on the bird. He held tight while I kicked the bird up at my feet, one shot and we were done for night. With the corn coming out it will only get better if thats possible.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Highlight of the season so far was watching my PL lock up tight on a big mature rooster hiding in a small tuft of grass next to a fence post.


I know how you feel. Special isn't it... :thumb:


----------

